# Cebuano: ug dili madala atong barangon



## ceci1

*W*hat does this mean? 
...ug dili madala atong barangon ug naay barang dha sa america nga walang barang sa states​


----------



## Cracker Jack

This is Cebuano and not Tagalog.


----------



## blue_jewel

*It's a Cebuano phrases indeed. Barang is a witchcraft thingy. I suggest you provide the whole details for us to better give a complete translation. But barang is something to do with witchcraft. *


----------

